# Design of Lumber Rack



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to finally put in a lumber rack in my yet to be built shed and perhaps in the garage/workshop as well. I found Christopher Schwarz $30 lumber rack design in popular woodworking and it seems just what I'm looking for. More or less 2×4's with holes drilled in at 5 degree angle and using 12" pieces of galvanized pipe. So far so good. The only odd thing is that he recommends 4" between the pipe-shelves. That seems way too close. I would have thought more like 8", or am I wanting to load down the pipes more than is smart?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Four inches might be a bit tight, but one thing you'll soon learn is that what ever board you need will be the bottom one on any given shelf.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

+1 for Bondo comment. For me i always want the board on the bottom of the back row.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

You might not always want a pipe in every hole. Putting the holes every 4 inches gives flexability.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I hadn't noticed the picture on the first page. If I had, i wouldn't have had to ask this question. Duh.


----------

